# 2011 VIP FFL Draft Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the 2011 V.I.P Fantasy Fight League Draft!!! We will begin at 12:00 PM Eastern Time with TheGrizzlyBear! When it is noon, this thread will open and the draft will be underway. Remember, you have 8 hours to make your pick and if you do not make it in time, we will either go from you. Multiple skips and we have to remove you for the sake of the league members.​ 
Myself and Dudeabides will be around managing the draft. A fighter can only be chosen ONE time and we will update the main post with the fighters that have been chosen. We will also try and let you know when it is your turn as soon as possible.​ 
Remember, you can draft fighters from the UFC, Strikeforce, Bellator, DREAM, and Sengoku.​ 
*-Round 1-*
*1.TheGrizzlyBear - Georges St. Pierre*
*2.Rauno - Alistair Overeem*
*3.BobbyCooper - Lyoto Machida*
*4.Indestructibl3 - Frankie Edgar*
*5.Relavate - Mauricio "Shogun" Rua*
*6.KryOnicle - Anderson Silva*
*7.D.P. - Jose Aldo*
*8.HitorGetHit - Nick Diaz*
*9.G_Land - Skipped*
*10.Intermission - Dominick Cruz*
*11.wukkadb - Skipped*
*12.Toxic - Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos *
*13.Dakota? - Anthony Pettis*
*14.TraMaI - Junio Dos Santos*
*15.Dudeabides - Chael Sonnen*
*16.hixxy - George Sotiropoulos*
*17.Walker - Jon Jones *
*18.Thelegend - Hector Lombard *
*19.Ruckus - Eddie Alvarez *
*20.MagiK11 - Skipped *
*21.KillerShark1985 - Gegard Mousasi *
*22.420atalon - Evan Dunham *
*23. G_Land (repick) - Urijah Faber*
*23. Wukkadb (repick) - Ryan Bader *​ 
*-Round 2-*
*24.420atalon - Rashad Evans*
*25.KillerShark1985 - Gray Maynard*
*26.Ruckus - Jacare Souza*
*27.Thelegend - Jorge Santiago*
*28.Walker - Fedor Emelianenko*
*29.hixxy - Paul Daley*
*30.Dudeabides - Josh Koscheck*
*31.TraMai - Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva*
*32.Dakota? - Thiago Silva*
*33.Toxic - Gilbert Melendez*
*34.wukkadb - Donald Cerrone*
*35.Intermission - Phil Davis*
*36.G_Land - Jon Fitch*
*37.HitOrGetHit - Vitor Belfort*
*38.D.P. - BJ Penn*
*39.KryOnicle - Dan Henderson*
*40.Relevate - Andrei Arlovski*
*41.Indestructibl3 - Ben Askren*
*42.BobbyCooper - Tatsuya Kawajiri*
*43.Rauno - Thiago Alves*
*44.TheGrizzlyBear - Jake Shields*​ 
*-Round 3-*
*45.TheGrizzlyBear - Rafael Cavalcante*
*46.Rauno - Carlos Condit*
*47.BobbyCooper - Charles Oliveira*
*48.Indestructibl3 - Cole Konrad*
*49.Relavate - Fabricio Werdum*
*50.KryOnicle - Antônio Rogério Nogueira*
*51.D.P. - Joseph Benavidez*
*52.HitorGetHit - Demian Maia*
*53.G_Land - Forrest Griffin*
*54.Intermission - Rory MacDonald*
*55.wukkadb - Chris Lytle*
*56.Toxic - Shinya Aoki*
*57.Dakota? - Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson*
*58.TraMaI - Jim Miller*
*59.Dudeabides - Matt Hughes*
*60.hixxy - Diego Sanchez*
*61.Walker - Nate Marquardt*
*62.Thelegend - Robbie Lawler*
*63.Ruckus - Martin Kampmann*
*64.KillerShark1985 - Rousimar Palhares*
*65.420atalon - John Hathaway*​ 
*-Round 4-*
*66.420atalon - Michael Bisping*
*67.KillerShark1985 - Stephan Bonnar*
*68.Ruckus* - _*Joe Warren*_
*69.Thelegend - Cain Velasquez*
*70.Walker - Miguel Torres*
*71.hixxy - Brendan Schaub*
*72.Dudeabides - Tito Ortiz*
*73.TraMai - Skipped*
*74.Dakota? - Maiquel Falcao*
*75.Toxic - Marloes Coenen*
*76.wukkadb - Kenny Florian*
*77.Intermission - John Makdessi*
*78.G_Land - Jason "Mayhem" Miller*
*79.HitOrGetHit - Rich Franklin*
*80.D.P. - Ovince St. Preux* 
*81.KryOnicle - Miesha Tate*
*82.Relevate - Yushin Okami*
*83.Indestructibl3 - Brock Lesnar*
*84.BobbyCooper - Edson Barboza*
*85.Rauno - Daniel Cormier*
*86.TheGrizzlyBear - Rick Hawn*​*87. TraMai (re-pick) - Josh Grispi*

*-Round 5-*
*88.TheGrizzlyBear - Roy Nelson*
*89.BobbyCooper - Josh Thomson*
*90.KillerShark1985 - Mark Bocek*
*91.Relavate - Skipped *
*92.KryOnicle - Jonathon Brookins*
*93.Walker - Clay Guida*
*94.Intermission - Dan Hardy*
*95.Ruckus - Brian Bowles*
*96.Dudeabides - Frank Mir*
*97.wukkadb - Alan Belcher*
*98.hixxy - Nam Phan*
*99.Thelegend - Skipped*
*100.MagiK11 - Skipped*
*101.Rauno - Pat Barry*
*102.HitorGetHit - Jeff Monson*
*103.G_Land - Quinton "Rampage" Jackson*
*104.Toxic - Hiroyuki Takaya*
*105.D.P. - Hatsu Hioki*
*106.TraMaI - Kid Yammamoto*
*107.Indestructibl3 - Dustin Poirier*
*108.420atalon - Jake Ellenberger*
*109.Dakota? - Matt Mitrione*
*110. Thelegend - (repick) - Melvin Guillard*
*111. Relavate - (repick) - Roger Gracie*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The 2011 V.I.P. Fantasy Fight League Draft is officially underway.

Up first is TheGrizzlyBear! Your 8 hours starts now!

Good luck!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I offically have the worst draft spot, Shit.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Last minute add?


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

For my first pick ill choose GSP


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rauno's 1st round pick: Alistair Overeem

_Edit: It was a tough pick to choose from ALL the fighters, but i'm confident in him._


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

i was torn between GSP and Overeem


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Aww man bobbycooper isn't online. Did he send a list?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He did send a list but I am going to give him some time before I use it. In case he had second thoughts on any of the picks. :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

So we each get 8 hrs per pick??? This could take days.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

420atalon said:


> So we each get 8 hrs per pick??? This could take days.


If you send in a list with your picks then its quick.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

420atalon said:


> So we each get 8 hrs per pick??? This could take days.


We have to do it this way due to people in different parts of the world. Time zones are different everywhere.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm glad that i sent the list but it was more of an insurance thing actually. I didn't think that much into it tbh, i'm looking to be here around my picks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The list is a great way to ensure that you won't be skipped. I definitely prefer to be around though in case you change your mind with some picks and you can see who everyone else has. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Went back and looked, Bobby said he definitely wanted Machida first.

BobbyCooper takes Lyoto Machida

Indestructibl3 you are up!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Went back and looked, Bobby said he definitely wanted Machida first.


Of course he did, Machida is never going to be able to have kids Bobby hugs his nuts so tight :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh man... Last year I get best now I'm stuck square in the middle. I feel your pain Intermission. 


LETS GET THIS SHIT ROLLIN'


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So it could be nearly 4 days before my first pick?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is possible but not likely. I doubt that everyone is going to take the full time to make their picks.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah thats cool, i just dont have 24/7 access to the internet at the mo, its just if the next 8 or 9 guys make their picks in 5 mins it could be alot sooner than if it takes hours..


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Intermission we swap spots  we have the worst spots in the damn draft.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> Intermission we swap spots  we have the worst spots in the damn draft.


What did he do to deserve this !  lol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Is anyone PMing people once they are on the clock?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes they are PM'd when it is their turn.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure Dude and Hit are PM'ing, if they are online.. and if both of they aren't then we can do that job too.

I'm almost always online so i can help in that department as well.

_*Edit: Hit beat me to it.*_


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will never understand why everyone doesn't send in lists this takes way longer every year then there is any possible need for.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I will never understand why everyone doesn't send in lists this takes way longer every year then there is any possible need for.


Maybe next year it could be rearranged so that the whole draft goes by the list so everybody has to make one, getting a previously set minimum amount of fighters?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I take Frankie Edgar!

P.S. Sorry guys I was sleeping!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Relevate is on the clock!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Maybe next year it could be rearranged so that the whole draft goes by the list so everybody has to make one, getting a previously set minimum amount of fighters?


The problem is that some people will be unrealistic. If we say give a list of 10 fighters somebody would put 10 guys that are obviously gonna all go in the first round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Just be patient everyone. Indestructibl3 is in Australia so that is why he was on later than all of us. We will get this done. All in good fun. :thumbsup:



Indestructibl3 said:


> I take Frankie Edgar!
> 
> P.S. Sorry guys I was sleeping!


No worries man. That is why we give 8 hours for picks.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

My*My first pick is shogun*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Next up is KryOnicle!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Anderson Silva pls.

Also, if everyone could ignore taking BJ so I can grab him on the next go round that'd be much appreciated


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Next up is D.P. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Anderson Silva pls.
> 
> Also, if everyone could ignore taking BJ so I can grab him on the next go round that'd be much appreciated


I'm sure this will happen. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Forgot to send a list. I choose Jose Aldo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will take Nick Diaz.

G_Land is up.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn, 19th pick in the first round. *snoozing*


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Did he send a list?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

G_Land did not send a list to me or to Dudeabides so we have to wait for his pick.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

G_Land's 8 hours are up, but he can make up the pick in round 5 still.

Intermission picks Dominick Cruz.

wukkadb is now on the clock.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> G_Land's 8 hours are up, but he can make up the pick in round 5 still.
> 
> Intermission picks Dominick Cruz.
> 
> wukkadb is now on the clock.


Intermission you b... damn! hehe nice pick dude.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Intermission you b... damn! hehe nice pick dude.


Aha thanks, I can't believe I got Cruz as the 10th pick, I think people underestimate him a bit lol.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cruz is an absolute beast and I don't see him losing the belt in 2011, not even to Faber ...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, that's too bad for G_Land seeing his online most of the time and just happened to be away in his draft pick time.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks again for the Help Hit 

Lyoto is mine :thumb02: A dream come true haha^^ 


Also great picks so far guys :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

wukkadb has until 10:47 am eastern time to make his pick.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HOGH and dudeabides both have my list I will NOT be on when my turn comes up so go ahead and go off my list. Cheers.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Shit guys sorry Im sendiong my list now


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> HOGH and dudeabides both have my list I will NOT be on when my turn comes up so go ahead and go off my list. Cheers.


You go it bud! :thumbsup:



G_Land said:


> Shit guys sorry Im sendiong my list now


It happens. No worries. You are still in the draft but the pick you missed will be made up in round 5.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh ok damn lol that blows but oh well!!! When Am I up next?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Imo you should be allowed to pick now. It may be late but you've already lost the opportunity to pick a few great fighters, which is punishment enough really.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

At least Ill have the first pick in the 5th round!! lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok wukkadb missed their turn.

Toxic picked Cyborg
Dakota? Picked Anthony Pettis

Next up is TraMai! :thumbsup:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Skipped? That's lame. No one PMed me and told me the draft order was picked, I just got a PM saying 'You have 8 hours to make your pick'... and it was sent last night at 11 pm. That's retarded.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

You guys might as well just make your picks imo. Not going to hurt anything.

Edit: Doing hockey drafts I prefer when they are set up so that you have a short time(maybe an hour or two) and then you just make up if you miss and don't send in a suitable list. Jmo though. Keeps things moving and people paying attention.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The thread you signed up on had the date and time that the draft was going to start. I also gave you until just before 11:00. I am sorry but these were the rules in place that everyone agreed to and it is the exact same set of rules that were used last year. You can draft a 4th fighter in the 5th round for makeups.

@420atalon

This is exactly why we try and get people to make lists and send them in. It prevents these situations.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Well my bad. The last few years when we did this we made lists, maybe I was expecting that or something idk. I know for sure we waited a lot longer than 8 hours to skip someone though, especially since those 8 hours were from 11 pm until 7 am my time. Obviously I would be asleep.

Oh, i pick JDS too.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to the 5th round lol


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

If I can't have JDS and have to wait for the 5th round to do my 1st round pick, then I don't care to be in this draft. So let me know. Thanks.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

It's not that big of a deal bro rules are rules


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> If I can't have JDS and have to wait for the 5th round to do my 1st round pick, then I don't care to be in this draft. So let me know. Thanks.


Dude, Toxic whooped the majority of our asses in the NPFFL last year and he picked a team AFTER ALL 4 ROUNDS PASSED. You're only missing 1 round man, relax.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Dude, Toxic whooped the majority of our asses in the NPFFL last year and he picked a team AFTER ALL 4 ROUNDS PASSED. You're only missing 1 round man, relax.


And I picked Jeff Monson because he was all heavily rumored to be debuting in SF at 205 at that time. Turned out to be a throw away pick.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Ok wukkadb missed their turn.
> 
> Toxic picked Cyborg
> Dakota? Picked Anthony Pettis
> ...


:O

Dos Santos...


Really wanted Cain but seeing as he'll be inactive for another 6+ months I don't think it's a good play :\

Also, anyone else think it's hilarious that BJ was picked first last draft... and hasn't been picked yet?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Very funny I'm getting my second round pick ready....there is a fighter nobody has picked yet that fights a lot .....but there are a lot of picks by the time its my turn


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sonnen.

Looks like hixxy is up then.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn you lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hurry up Tra, I want to make my pick!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Hurry up Tra, I want to make my pick!


You're up, Tra picked Dos Santos didn't he?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry lol, been checking on my iPhone, obviously didn't update.

I'll pick George Sotiropoulos.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Hurry up Tra, I want to make my pick!


I already did! I took JDS!




G_Land said:


> Damn you lol


He was my second round pick too lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Sorry lol, been checking on my iPhone, obviously didn't update.
> 
> I'll pick George Sotiropoulos.


Understandable, I've heard about their reputation lately. Nevertheless very nice pick.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

G_Land and Wukkadb, we have discussed it, and we will allow you two to make your first round picks at the end of this round instead of making you wait until the 5th.

Walker is up!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*BOO-YAH BITCHES!!! *​ 
*ARE YOU JOKING ME THAT HE IS STILL HERE?*​ 

*JON JONES*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Next up is TheLegend!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Walker said:


> *BOO-YAH BITCHES!!! *​
> *ARE YOU JOKING ME THAT HE IS STILL HERE?*​
> 
> *JON JONES*​


I was going to take Jones but Cruz is a safer pick IMO. Atleast I am guarenteed a title shot and he is very dominant.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn u walker!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

How do we change rules after the draft has begun? Just wondering.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

so my time started at 3:34 right? i got like three hours left? (i wont take that long just checking lol.)


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> so my time started at 3:34 right? i got like three hours left? (i wont take that long just checking lol.)


It would be AWESOME if you made your pick now lol


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Hector Lombard


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That works man :thumbsup:

Next up is Ruckus.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Eddie Alvarez


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Magic11 is up. I sure hope Wukab and G_Land sent in pics since there gonna likely come up at night again.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

PLEASE tell me he sent his list in because he hasn't even been on today...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't have lists so no clue.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

lol, you gotta think smart, was gonna send my picks to hit....but then i realized...he picks before me! why give him the upper hand and chance my list reminds him of someone he forgot? literally thought that with my hand an inch away from the send button with lombard at the top.

^see? now that i've picked lombard, people are gonna remember bellator again. Bellator ftw!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> lol, you gotta think smart, was gonna send my picks to hit....but then i realized...he picks before me! why give him the upper hand and chance my list reminds him of someone he forgot? literally thought that with my hand an inch away from the send button with lombard at the top.
> 
> ^see? now that i've picked lombard, people are gonna remember bellator again. Bellator ftw!


I would have taken Melendez over Lombard


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know last year dudeabides PM'd me his list so I could see he didn't change his but not sure if anyone did anything this year. I think you can trust them though.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I would have taken Melendez over Lombard


lol, he was fourth on that list behind........he was fourth on that list.

anyway i wanted a champ that would fight at least twice this year maybe three.

*edit to post below*:don't blame me, blame the guy before me that took my boy jones lol.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I had Lombard as my top pick too, was getting excited right up until the pick before me. Damn you!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This 8 hour rule kills me ugh.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Intermission said:


> PLEASE tell me he sent his list in because he hasn't even been on today...


Not to me, the all night mod or HOGH, maybe worried we'd learn about new fighters from the list that we never heard of before? :confused02:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

nope not quite


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad you edited that just in case he showed but it looks like it didn't matter after all.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Super secret fighter


It isn't your pick yet.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Been 8 hours yet again and this time it's MagiK getting skipped. 

KillerShark1985 said he wanted Gegard Mousasi.

That leaves *420atalon* up now.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn you KillerShark  I was really really hoping to get Mousasi to my team. He's going to rack some serious points for you this year fighting in Dream and Strikeforce.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Let me know when its my turn I have a new pick. for the first round


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Damn you KillerShark  I was really really hoping to get Mousasi to my team. He's going to rack some serious points for you this year fighting in Dream and Strikeforce.


Damn KillerShark 

I wanted Mousasi as well lol^^ He was second on my list! But I knew that I need a miracle to still get him. 

He will probably fight 8 times or more this year^^ perhaps all 8 are title fights. 

Great Pick Killer :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Damn KillerShark
> 
> I wanted Mousasi as well lol^^ He was second on my list! But I knew that I need a miracle to still get him.
> 
> ...


That's why i wanted him as well. This guy can't get enough of fighting and he's a huge name outside the UFC. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

420atalon has until 1:20 pm eastern time to make their pick. :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just checkin Hit but can I alter my pick from that list I sent you or am I stuck with it? I thought for sure this fighter would have gotten snatched up by now


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Just send me a pm. Once you are up you can always pick whoever you want as long as they are still available. :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice thanks!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dunham. I don't get cell reception here but will try to get picks in.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Do your thing G_land.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought about it and I think i will go with Urijah Faber


That was a last second pick Im hoping my other pick doesnt get snatched


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

HOGH is having technical difficulties if you guys were wondering, he's on the forum but can't load the thread pages.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wukkadb is up next....although I'm not even sure if he's still participating.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I bet he picks JDS......oh wait.....too soon? lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry everyone. I am having major issues with my computer and it keeps erroring out when I try and go anywhere on the internet. :thumbsdown:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I know who I want next and there is a good chance nobody will think of this one before I get my next pick so fingers crossed.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

So I'm up? I thought I wasn't choosing til rd 5. If not though, I pick Ryan Bader.



> I bet he picks JDS......oh wait.....too soon? lol


Na, not too soon. Just not that funny ;P


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

We moved the 5th round picks to the end of the round that you were skipped.

Now it is time for Magik11's make up pick.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> We moved the 5th round picks to the end of the round that you were skipped.
> 
> Now it is time for Magik11's make up pick.


Is he gonna have 8 hours again for a re-pick?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Is he gonna have 8 hours again for a re-pick?


He shouldn't because I am a patient guy and I am already impaitent.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Did somebody PM G-Land because he was on since its been his pick.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Did somebody PM G-Land because he was on since its been his pick.


He picked Faber...

its Magics pick now.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Did somebody PM G-Land because he was on since its been his pick.


He picked already, we're waiting for Magik to do his re-pick.

That second round looks sooo far away for me lol.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

D.P. said:


> He picked already, we're waiting for Magik to do his re-pick.
> 
> That second round looks sooo far away for me lol.


I hear you man ! I am not much closer then you lol. I hate how people are so unprepared, when I pick is up I make my pick within 10 min of it being my turn, and if not then I will make sure they know what my next pick is.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The npffl is pretty funny, Maiquel Falcao was picked like 5th lol.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I was just in that thread posting about how the hell GSP got to 13th pick and there actually arguing about it.. Like where is the logic.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok we are going to go forward with this draft.

Round 2 has begun.

420atalon is up!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice! 

420atalon chooses Rashad Evans (via pm)

Killershark is on the clock.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

It is 11 PM for Killershark right now, meaning in 8 hours its 7am, I doubt he will get a pick in...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Speaking of the non paid side, GSP was picked 14th overall. :confused02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

What's gonna happen when it's magik's turn again? He has like the third pick this round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He will get his 8 hours since it is a normal pick but if he is skipped again, then he will be removed from the draft according to the rules.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Whats Killersharks next pick then Hit?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Whats Killersharks next pick then Hit?


I thought he sent a list but it turns out that he didn't :/


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe the non paid members thought, that GSP will actually face Silva this year.. wich really could slow down the entire GSP is ultra safe pick thought 

but the chances are very small I know^^


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ya well there were some terrible picks like Falcao went 3rd in the FIRST round...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Ya well there were some terrible picks like Falcao went 3rd in the FIRST round...


Watch that guy win now.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Ya well there were some terrible picks like Falcao went 3rd in the FIRST round...


Not a bad pick Inter. Don't get me wrong, I would never have chosen him for the first round.. but he could seriously make some big points. 

Maybe 3-4 fights this year for this guy, if he doesn't get suspended ;D

However I think Jose Aldo is a bad bad pick this year. There is a possiblitly he will only fight ones this year.

EDIT: Actually I just read about Aldo and his injury is nothing serious^^ so good pick :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The non paids thus far have made me believe the Toxic Challenge team is gonna be likely better than my VIP FFL team.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Sucks to be dudeabides 

Chael just got suspended by big Dana.....


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> Sucks to be dudeabides
> 
> Chael just got suspended by big Dana.....


hahahahhahahhahahhahahha

I didn't even notice he picked Chael, wow thats bad news. lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe checking a couple news sites before you pick is a good idea? Am I wrong, maybe it came out after but I wasn't expecting him to fight til March at the earliest anyway, maybe in the next few months they sort out the time frame on that 'get his personal life together' thing Dana was talking about.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

So its probably safe for me to catch some shut eye being that it could be a half a day before I pick again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

KillerShark is almost out of time. But, yeah, then it would take something MagiKal to not have another 8 hour wait between freaking picks. Latest yours could be starting is 9:30 AM where you live, sorry man.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Grey Maynard


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad you made it, I know the time was later there than for those guys here.

MagiK11 is up again.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

That means Magik is on the clock, I'm going to bed. Checking back in 6 or 7 hours.



dudeabides said:


> KillerShark is almost out of time. But, yeah, then it would take something MagiKal to not have another 8 hour wait between freaking picks. Latest yours could be starting is 10 AM where you live, sorry man.


Outside of Philly, no worries bro.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, only a few more to go before i can pick again


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Me too! I'm worried about mine though. What if the next person I pick gets convicted/suspended too? Who should I pick? Will have to think about who has it coming


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets just hope i dont pick your next pick before you


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

A lot of great great fighters still to pick


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Me too! I'm worried about mine though. What if the next person I pick gets convicted/suspended too? Who should I pick? Will have to think about who has it coming


yea thats unlucky mate, how long was it after you made your pick that your heard about the suspension can only been a matter of hours lol.

I have a sweet pick in mind next time, I just live in hope about been able to pick my future champion.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Magik11 has until 9:30 am eastern time.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

1 more hour!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just give me Kalib Starnes!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok Magik11 is skipped.

Ruckus takes Jacare Souza.

TheLegend takes Jorge Santiago.

Next up is Walker!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Just give me Kalib Starnes!


hixxy, no picking out of order. You have to wait your turn after Walker. Then you could pick Starnes, but _only_ if he's still available. Yep, you may have just tipped your hand there.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*Fedor*​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This year he'll be a better pick than he was for that bum last year with those tourney picks :thumbsup:

Where did hixxy go, he's next and I'm on the other side. :confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep Hixxy is up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Unless he wanted us to pick him Starnes, I just checked the first post and believe it or not... still available. We could handle that right away.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Shhhhh... Starnes was my next pick!


:thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Did I really put 'me'... I'm sure I put 'him'...

I'll take Paul Daley.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Koscheck.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMai is up! :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Did I really put 'me'... I'm sure I put 'him'...
> 
> I'll take Paul Daley.


Dam I really wanted Daley, I was thinking about having him over Maynard, but hoped there may be a chance Daley would last out until my next pick, and figured Maynard would not, I wish I had Daley now instead.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Walker...you son of a bitch.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Walker...you son of a bitch.


Moi? ​


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol at Fedor going in the second round. If he didn't lose to Werdum he would have went in the top 5.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Im surprised he got picked at all. 

Chances are he wont even fight this year.

What with M1 and all.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Dakota? said:


> Im surprised he got picked at all.
> 
> Chances are he wont even fight this year.
> 
> What with M1 and all.


He's in the SF HW tournament and he's fighting Bigfoot in Feb.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats what they are saying as of now. Its highly likely there will be some sort of problem and M1 will say no.

But i do hope that tournament goes through.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

D.P. said:


> He's in the SF HW tournament and he's fighting Bigfoot in Feb.


Speaking of it, I'll take Bigfoot. Would've taken Werdum but he drew the Reem in the first fight and I think that's just a horrible, horrible match up for him. I think Bigfoot can actually win against Fedor. His ground game is as slick as they come and he's got a pretty damn good chin. 

Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva it is.


Also, wasn't my hopeful pick but I'll see if he snakes into rd 3 or not <_<


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dakota? is up! :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Starnes is still available!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm hoping Herschel Walker is still available!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

According to the list,

Dakota? takes Thiago Silva!

Toxic is up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

And looking at his list Toxic gets Gilbert Melendez....

DAMMIT TOXIC!!!

Wukkadb is up. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Faster guys  I want to get my picks in tonight^^

I have 5 maybe 6 hours until I go to bed.. how do you think are my chances Hit? 

otherwise I will just give you the job again


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> And looking at his list Toxic gets Gilbert Melendez....
> 
> DAMMIT TOXIC!!!
> 
> Wukkadb is up. :thumbsup:


Gilbert doesn't fight much. He only had that one fight against Aoki last year, I wouldn't worry about it too much. I'd much rather have a fighter who consistently fights 3-4 times than is a champion but will only fight once or twice max.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

According to the list Wukkadb gets Donald Cewwone.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep, I just went back to look. :thumbsup:

That means Intermission is up!

Also Bobby, it may be close, I can't say for sure if you will be around or not. I would send a list just to be on the safe side.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

DP's right, I choose Donald Cerrone.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> DP's right, I choose Donald Cerrone.


You got him! :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Intermission and all of Intermission Inc. would like to welcome the newest member of the roster, a wonderful man with certaintly a bright and wonderful future.. Here he is ladies and gentlemen the newest addition to the winning roster and second pick. 


Phil Davis


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

My turn?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

G_Land said:


> My turn?


Yeeeeep! :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Jon Fitch


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You got it.

I will take Vitor Belfort.

D.P is up!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Jon Fitch


AHAHAHAHA

TraMaI was hoping he could fly under the radar and get a good 3rd round pick... Nice call. lol


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Intermission said:


> AHAHAHAHA
> 
> TraMaI was hoping he could fly under the radar and get a good 3rd round pick... Nice call. lol


 
I didnt even think about it until I read his post then I check and was like oh hell naw he messed up lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

B.J. Penn


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You got it.
> 
> I will take Vitor Belfort.
> 
> D.P is up!


Risky pick but I would have done the same. Good call ! :thumbsup:



G_Land said:


> I didnt even think about it until I read his post then I check and was like oh hell naw he messed up lol


AHAHHAHAH he shouldn't have even said anything.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Bastard


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Bastard


I can safely say I hope my next pick makes it to the next round. I think he can.. and no its not John Makdessi, hes not 3rd round material yet lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ouch. DP takes Penn right before Kry's turn.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lolz its getting to the cut throat rounds


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Ouch. DP takes Penn right before Kry's turn.


I was going to take BJ Penn too but his fight vs Fitch is a unsure bet.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Kry takes Dan Henderson.

Relevate is up!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol my beezy kryeezy. It's getting tough indeed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

These are the fun rounds! It is relly interesting to see who people pick.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I want to make my pick so badddddllllyyyyy guys :tape01:

And this is actually my fourth pick overall, after Lyoto, Gegard, GSP 

Also dude Koscheck is a great pick in my eyes!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I want to make my pick so badddddllllyyyyy guys :tape01:
> 
> And this is actually my fourth pick overall, after Lyoto, Gegard, GSP
> 
> Also dude Koscheck is a great pick in my eyes!


Now I am dying to know who that pick is...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Intermission and all of Intermission Inc. would like to welcome the newest member of the roster, a wonderful man with certaintly a bright and wonderful future.. Here he is ladies and gentlemen the newest addition to the winning roster and second pick.
> 
> 
> Phil Davis


FUCKER! That was my next pick


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Now I am dying to know who that pick is...


The thing I am most worried about Inter is, how many times will he fight this year.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> The thing I am most worried about Inter is, how many times will he fight this year.


Yeah, I'm trying to pick fighters that are going to fight at least 3 times this year instead of just picking title contenders. I did that last time and I got A. Silva and Jacare, but neither fighter ever finished a fight resulting in not too many points. Champs also seem to fight less sometimes (which is retarded).


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Intermission and all of Intermission Inc. would like to welcome the newest member of the roster, a wonderful man with certaintly a bright and wonderful future.. Here he is ladies and gentlemen the newest addition to the winning roster and second pick.
> 
> 
> *Phil Davis*


......................i hate you guys sometimes.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> ......................i hate you guys sometimes.





TraMaI said:


> FUCKER! That was my next pick


Eat it ahahahah

I am the man, my next pic is even greater


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Relevate takes Andrei Arlovski.

Indestructibl3 is up!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Come on Indestructibl3 wake up :sarcastic11:

I can stay awake for an hour more, but then it's really time even for Bobbylein ;D


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Come on Indestructibl3 wake up :sarcastic11:
> 
> I can stay awake for an hour more, but then it's really time even for Bobbylein ;D


Send a list!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

^^

What that guy said!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Eat it ahahahah
> 
> I am the man, *my next pic is even greater*


kimbo slice....no wait.....you cant mean the saint emerson.........even more epic than that, not the organization/career/life ending wielder of the hammerfist of death?????!!!!!!










:bye02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess I have too^^


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Lot's of picks.

41. Indestructibl3 takes Ben Askren
42. BobbyCooper takes Tatsuya Kawajiri
43. Rauno takes Thiago Alves
44. TheGrizzlyBear takes Jake Shields
45. TheGrizzlyBear takes Rafael Cavalcante
46. Rauno takes Carlos Condit
47. BobbyCooper takes Charles Oliveira
48. Indestructibl3 takes Kole Konrad

We are now in round # 3 and Relavate is on the clock!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Damn You Rauno!!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Which fighter did you want? I was hoping Condit would make it to me in this round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OK Revalate took Fabricio Werdum

KryOnicle takes Antônio Rogério Nogueira

D.P. is up!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Joseph Benavidez.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Does G_Land have a list?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will take Demian Maia

G_Land is up!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I wanted Alves, i see him wrecking Rick Story.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> I wanted Alves, i see him wrecking Rick Story.


Wow, i got both Thiago Alves and Carlos Condit. :thumbsup:

_"high five"_


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

There's still 4 or 5 fighters I'm surprised haven't been snapped up yet..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you picked soti hixxy you are gonna do very well, i think someone should pick mitrione he will be undefeated this year i think


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

G_Land picks Forrest Griffin

Intermission's turn now.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

D.P!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONE pick away from getting BJ. OOOMFG.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha I noticed that too Kry!


Intermission takes Rory MacDonald

Wukkadb takes Chris Lytle

Toxic takes Shinya Aoki

Dakota? is up!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you picked soti hixxy you are gonna do very well, i think someone should pick mitrione he will be undefeated this year i think


I think my other pick, Paul Daley will do well this year aswell.. My third choice fighter is still available, fingers crossed!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

TOXIC!!!! You STOLE my Wonder-Boy Shiny-Pants!! This will be the first FFL season I will be without him! :sad01:​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

How long does Dakota have left? Just hope he doesn't pick Heath Herring!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im keeping my finges crossed for Pudz!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dakota? has about 3 hours left.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

My boy Rory is taking in home this year ladies.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Intermission said:


> My boy Rory is taking in home this year ladies.


I only see him fighting once this year. Which, admittedly will be a win against Wilks.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> I only see him fighting once this year. Which, admittedly will be a win against Wilks.


You think a young prospect will only fight once? Can I ask why?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Because when he does fight Wilks in April it will of been his first fight in nearly a year. I just don't think he'll fight again in 2011. Possible towards Nov/Dec but I wouldn't of bet on it.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Because when he does fight Wilks in April it will of been his first fight in nearly a year. I just don't think he'll fight again in 2011. Possible towards Nov/Dec but I wouldn't of bet on it.


I am almost positive he only fought once because he suffered injuries in the TKO loss to Carlos Condit.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Can you guys please not pick the last pick for me based on my list? I want to pick it myself. I will be checking every hour or so to make sure I don't miss my turn.

Thanks!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You got it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> Can you guys please not pick the last pick for me based on my list? I want to pick it myself. I will be checking every hour or so to make sure I don't miss my turn.
> 
> Thanks!


^^Same for me^^


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Ill take Anthony Johnson.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like TraMaI is up now.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm gonna get my guy, I can't see Tra or Dudes picking him!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Jim Miller (Again!)


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Jim Miller (Again!)


Man... thats a pretty good pick lol. Expecially because the UFC has no faith in him and keep giving him stupid easy wins.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hughes.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I was thinking Jim Miller, but was put off as I can see him and Soti fighting this year..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I had two in mind for my third pick, was hoping one of them got picked to force my hand as they are fighting each other soon.. Its gonna be a tough call, give me half hour or so to decide please


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

hixxy said:


> I was thinking Jim Miller, but was put off as I can see him and Soti fighting this year..


Jim Miller will forever be mine in this draft. Dude put out so many points lol He almost single handedly won me 2nd place last year since BJ decided to be terribad.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Pick Damn You!!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Pick Damn You!!!!


I will when I decide who's gonna win the fight between the two in question! Could be a big deciding factor to me winning this!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Now you and I both know I am winning this lol


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

If I is short for Intermission then yes, I is winning this


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

In yo dreams !!!!!!! btw COD tonight?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

G_Land said:


> In yo dreams !!!!!!! btw COD tonight?


Yes sir. I need to play as much as I can before I have to pack it up for the move.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

G_Land said:


> In yo dreams !!!!!!! btw COD tonight?


Had fish and chips last night mate.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh well nevermind then lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Still can't decide! DS or MK??


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

....mk


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ay this will never end.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

aaannndddd 2 hours later..............


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree.. Your stuck on two fighters dude and its taking you forever.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Still can't decide! DS or MK??


Who are they hixxy 

I will help ya lol^^


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll take Diego Sanchez..


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Well after Toxic and Tra got my next 2 up I'll go:​ 


*Nate "The Great" Marquardt*​


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, TheLegend is on the clock.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheLegend takes Robbie Lawler. Next up is Ruckus!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Wwhy do I only realize these things after they're done? Man this year is off to a slow start for me 

Since it's all over I'll follow your picks with great interest, but I'll get my revenge next time! Haha (Evil laughter)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Put next Jan. 2nd on your calander Bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Will do mate


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Martin Kampmann


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rousimar Palhares


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

420, you're on the clock.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hathaway and Edit: Give me a sec, he is taken...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Melendez is taken by Toxic.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Hathaway and Melendez


Hathaway is your first pick but Gilbert Melendez was taken in the 2nd round.

So you have another pick. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Still 19 members have their pick before me so i'm cool until when i wake up.  The last round is going to be tough.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmm, Michael Bisping then.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Alright- Killershark is up next. :thumbsup:​


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Killershark takes Stephan Bonnar (via list)

Ruckus is on the clock.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Going to sleep now, be back in 7-8 hours.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot for keeping this going while I was gone guys!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Joe Warren


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds good.

TheLegend is up!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

ok, for my last pick ill take cain velasquez.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

For my last:​

*Miguel Torres*​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy's last pick is next.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Strange, I randomly wake up at 4.30am, first thing I think about is this thread, so check on my iPhone and it's my pick!

Still so many good fighters left, hard decision but joining Soti, Daley and Sanchez on Team Hixxy is Brendan Schaub.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll take Ortiz. :laugh:

Tra's up for the late night shift.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really want to pick already or my fighter is gone.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMai has about 20 minutes left on the clock.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

...oh boy


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMai is skipped.

Dakota? takes Maiquel Falcao

Toxic takes Marloes Coenen

Wukkadb is up!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't believe the likes of Franklin, Kim, Okami, Belcher haven't been picked..


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Who are they?? ..Up and commers?...lolz I have like 3 ppl I want.....lets extend the picks 2 rounds!!!!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah let's extend the picks for another couple rounds!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I think one more round at least would be awe...

...wait for it...





...some!!!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm going to go with Kenny Florian.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dammit!!!

Intermission is up. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Please vote if you would like to have a 5th round in the draft or keep it at 4!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/86197-another-round-ffl-draft.html


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hell yes, Kimbo Slice is still available!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Not for long!!!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I want John Makdessi


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You got it! :thumbsup:

G_Land is up.

If you haven't voted, go here to say yes or no to a 5th round. Poll is not open long!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/86197-another-round-ffl-draft.html


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Heres to hoping theres a 5th rd!!

My 4th pick is none other than Mayhem Miller!!!!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Heres to hoping theres a 5th rd!!
> 
> My 4th pick is none other than Mayhem Miller!!!!!!


Damn you G^^ that was my pick 

I am almost sure that he will challenge Jacare again this year and he can definitely take him this time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will take Rich Franklin.

D.P. is up!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Picks sent to Hit to speed it along. Don't bother waiting for me


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

You guys forced my hand. I'll take O to the S to the P.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Miesha Tate!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds good.

Kry takes Miesha Tate

Relevate is on the clock!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

D.P. said:


> You guys forced my hand. I'll take O to the S to the P.


God damn, i was sure i'm getting OSP this round. 

Edit: dudeabides knows who i want next.. i'm going to sleep now. I'll be back in like 10 hours, hope my pick doesn't come in the meanwhile in case my additional pick get's taken.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay Rauno that's cool, Relavate still has 4 hours to pick if it takes that long.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol damn, my bad Rauno, everyone else on my list was taken. Tough draft.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry guys, my internet was all messed up and I totally missed all the messages. Guess I'll have to do this next year.

Anyways, good luck to you guys.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Relavate takes Yushin Okami (I found out 5 minutes ago)

Indestructibl3 takes Brock Lesnar per his list.

BobbyCooper takes Edson Barboza per his.

and

Rauno takes Daniel Cormier.

Now on the clock is *TheGrizzlyBear*.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not going to be up alllll night, just til Strikeforce is over, but Griz has til 6 AM, if you go by Eastern time. If he hasn't picked by then it's TramaI who can skip him. Then I guess Griz could make up his pick after Tra picks. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> I'm not going to be up alllll night, just til Strikeforce is over, but Griz has til 6 AM, if you go by Eastern time. If he hasn't picked by then it's TramaI who can skip him. Then I guess Griz could make up his pick after Tra picks. It's a vicious circle.



Sf is on??


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, they're on the next to last fight now on Showtime. OSP vs Abongo then Saffiedine vs Tyron.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah I saw 2 1/2 rounds. OSP = meh :angry06:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Yeah I saw 2 1/2 rounds. OSP = meh :angry06:


I am impressed. He started his career 3-4 and said he was ready to quit but decided to give it one more shot... if he lost he would and if won he would he would continue... he went 6-0 in 2010.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah but now imaging him against tougher opponents....idk.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't believe i got Daniel Cormier so late. And he won last night.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll take Rick Hawn


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Another round then guys?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes pleeeeeeease


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's gonna happen, just waiting on Tra's last pick for round 4. Then the order will be reshuffled, and #1 will be up. Whoever that is.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Ah thinaks for not booting me out guys! Internet got cut off the other day 


Last pick is Josh Grispi


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok and that is it for the first 4 rounds. Here is the order of the 5th round. Completely randomized again. The order will also be on the main post.



> 1.TheGrizzlyBear
> 2.BobbyCooper
> 3.KillerShark1985
> 4.Relavate
> ...


Same ruls as always. 8 hours per pick, you can be skipped if you go over. :thumbsup:

Grizzly is up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice timing HOGH :thumbsup:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Really? I got last? WTF!!!!


/temper tantrum


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So, is this going to be the last round?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh man a FIFTH round? Shit I have no idea who to take now


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Oh man a FIFTH round? Shit I have no idea who to take now


This makes two of us, there are so many options yet so little options.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I know who I want.. So surprised he didn't go previously.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes this is the fifth and final round. Make it count!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Big country


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I know who I want.. So surprised he didn't go previously.


Now i know who i want as well.. i hope he doesn't get picked.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Bobbycooper on the clizock.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Woah^^ great timing guys, just got home :thumb02:

I will make my pick in the next couple of minutes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No hurry. :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> No hurry. :thumbsup:


I think he mean "No, seriously, hurry"


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright guys, I can't think of a better guy anymore..

Josh Thomson


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mark Bocek


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay Relavate, let's do this sucker..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

sweet, my fighter is still there!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> sweet, my fighter is still there!


Same here but i still have some time before my pick comes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Relevate has until 1:38 am Eastern Time to make a selection. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Pick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It ain't hard.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

maaaan.... I have someone for my last pick but I'm betting someone else takes him... DAMN BEING SO LOW!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Relavate is skipped, no pick and no message, so

*KryOnicle* is up!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn, i was hoping at least 6-7 members made their pick while i was gone.

Edit: Kry, i miss you.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Jonathan Brookins

I sent in a list to Hit, didn't think to send it to Dude and other mods. My bad. It was 6am my time when my pick started though, on a Sunday...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Jonathan Brookins
> 
> I sent in a list to Hit, didn't think to send it to Dude and other mods. My bad. It was 6am my time when my pick started though, on a Sunday...


Brookins was going to be one of my picks.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Brookins was going to be one of my picks.


Don't miss me now do you?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

5 picks until it's me again! I've got a beaut lined up.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hixxy said:


> 5 picks until it's me again! I've got a beaut lined up.


Pretty sure I know who  Had two guys on my list just under Brookins that I'd guess is the guy you're talking about.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Don't miss me now do you?


Fortunately i have some picks up my sleeve.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Pretty sure I know who  Had two guys on my list just under Brookins that I'd guess is the guy you're talking about.


Well he's not english put it that way


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Pick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It ain't hard.


I do not remember making this post at all. 

Walker is up.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Totally surprised he hasn't gone yet so:​ 

*CLAY GUIDA*​

Intermission is now up. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Walker said:


> Totally surprised he hasn't gone yet so:​
> 
> *CLAY GUIDA*​


2nd pick in a row i've been robbed by you Walker. :thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rauno said:


> 2nd pick in a row i've been robbed by you Walker. :thumb02:


What can I say? I'm the Dream-Crusher I crush dreams for a living. 

I actually had to read through the picks list 3 times to make sure Guida hadn't been picked because I thought he would have. We'll see how it shakes out- you never know. :thumbsup:​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission is up!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hardy, Pearson, Winner, Belcher, Kim, Diaz and my pick still available


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hixxy said:


> *Hardy, Pearson*, Winner, Belcher, Kim, Diaz and my pick still available


I thought your pic was one of them


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill take Hardy


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> I thought your pic was one of them


I thought you thought my pick was one of those aswell  My pick will not go before me, and Ill admit it if he does.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus is up!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

According to lists,

Ruckus takes Brian Bowles and Dudeabides takes Frank Mir.

Wukkadb is up!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hurry up Wukkadb! I want to make my pick! Just don't pick Heath Herring!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

All the people out there that talk about Reem not been a top 10 fighter and about all the people he lost to years ago as if it relevant still today, yet nobody has picked Werdum, does nobody out there think he will beat the Reem become champ and go onto win the GP with the belt in every fight?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Werdum got picked by Relevate a couple of rounds ago.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> According to lists,
> 
> Ruckus takes Brian Bowles and Dudeabides takes Frank Mir.


Thanks for remembering HOGH! :thumb02:

I needed someone to break up the monotony of my jerk wrestler team of: Sonnen, Koscheck, Hughes and Ortiz. Ok well Mir doesn't break up the jerk monotony too well, but he is no way no how a wrestler.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha at keast it wont be so bad watching your fighters lose! :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cmon dude, Murr got picked as well. There's still one fighter that i really want, if he get's picked before me i'm heartbroken.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright, I choose Alan Belcher.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hixxy is up! :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Cmon dude, Murr got picked as well. There's still one fighter that i really want, if he get's picked before me i'm heartbroken.



Let's hope it's not Nam Phan then, coz that's my pick.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheLegend is up!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Well i hope nobody picks up my guy. 

Hes fighting soon so i gotta cross my fingers. But i seem to be the only one who sees the guys potential so we will see.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Two picks before me, i can do this!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> Well i hope nobody picks up my guy.
> 
> Hes fighting soon so i gotta cross my fingers. But i seem to be the only one who sees the guys potential so we will see.





Rauno said:


> Two picks before me, i can do this!


The war for Junie Browning is ooooon!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt Mitirone, Melvin Guillard??


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Haha at keast it wont be so bad watching your fighters lose! :thumb02:


Shh, secret plan is secret :fight02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I went through rosters last night looking for open picks and made a list. Not one of them has been picked yet LOL.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Surprised Nate Diaz hasn't been picked yet. Then theres Ross Pearson, Amir Sodallah, Mitrione, Guillard, Kim, Barry to name a few


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cmon TheLegend, let's do this thingy.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Cmon TheLegend, let's do this thingy.


Let's do this thingy indeed ......................


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken he has until 11:04 EST to make his pick. He's got almost exactly 30 minutes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

According to my clock the legend is skipped.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And we are at Magik


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually we're at Rauno. Magik was dropped because he already got skipped twice in the first round.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Walker ok'd to let MagiK join in, he just unfortuanetly has his first pick when everybody else is making their last and will make the rest of his at the end.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So i'm getting my pick now or do i have to wait until MagiK makes his, if he does make it?  Anyway i sent a list so you guy's know my next pick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

how in the hell did i miss this


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Now you know my pain! Lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Magik missed the window.

Rauno picks Pat Barry

I will pick in a few minutes. :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I gots mine ready!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Risky pick but I am going to take Jeff Monson.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> how in the hell did i miss this


 I don't know how you missed this thread until now, it is constantly bumped to the top and is 40 pages long lol.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Let's go with Rampage!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was extremely close to taking Rampage.
According to the list, Toxic takes Hiroyuki Takaya.

D.P. is up!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm surprised he made it this long!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

G_Land said:


> I'm surprised he made it this long!


I didn't even realise he wasn't taken! When making my lists I didn't even check, just assumed without question he'd of gone. Crazy.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i missed my pick because of playoff football.......to you who took rampage, i have you on my lisr of people not to step on the brakes for.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> how in the hell did i miss this


I feel your pain buddy, i had to wait 6 months until the next draft.

AND, i got one of the most awesome personalities in all MMA, *Pat Barry* ! I hope we get the draft done before the troops show, since he's fighting.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll take Hatsu Hioki.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMai is up!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Gah, hurry up and draft people!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Another person I can't belive isn't taken considering the UFC just signed him.


Kid Yammamoto


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Indestructibl3 takes Dustin Poirier.

420atalon is up!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Jake Ellenberger


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dakota? is up.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Was between K.J Noons and Matt Mitrione.

But Matt fights more so im going with Mitrione.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> Was between K.J Noons and Matt Mitrione.
> 
> But Matt fights more so im going with Mitrione.


Good pick. He was just after Barry as my pick.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Relavate is up next up.


Alright looks like this bad boy is about to be wrapped up after the next 2 picks. We haven't heard from Magik so it looks like he won't be picking but if he comes in and lets us know he will be picking his team after the draft is completed.

Have to admit I think the 5th round was a good idea with all the good picks but if major injuries affect some teams the free agent pool will pretty shallow.​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

We going for a sixth pick then?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Let's do this until somebody quits lol^^ :laugh:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey my internet at home is still crapping out due to problems with the lines so I just got your messages today.

In all honesty, thanks walker for trying to make arragements so that I can still be in the draft, but I'm going to have to pass this draft for this year since there aren't many picks left that I would like.

So thanks for the effort you guys put but i'm sitting this one out.

Goood luck to all of you.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

hixxy said:


> We going for a sixth pick then?


Nope the 5th round is the last and after Relavate and TheLegend pick this draft will finally be concluded. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

melvin guillard is my pick if i can make it now


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Last pick is Relavate, when he goes it's all set.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Walker said:


> Relavate is up next up.
> 
> 
> Alright looks like this bad boy is about to be wrapped up after the next 2 picks. We haven't heard from Magik so it looks like he won't be picking but if he comes in and lets us know he will be picking his team after the draft is completed.
> ...


What do you mean free agent pool in case somebody get's injured?


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

you are allowed one add/drop from your team incase someone gets injured and won't be fighting for the rest of the year.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> you are allowed one add/drop from your team incase someone gets injured and won't be fighting for the rest of the year.


*COUGH* My shitty poor assed waste of a team from last year *COUGH*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry guys, I forgot he PM'd me his pick. Relevate picks Roger Gracie.

The draft is officially over!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

HHHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLSSSSSSSSS YYYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is my first ever FFL...or any draft for that matter


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

G_Land said:


> HHHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLSSSSSSSSS YYYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is my first ever FFL...or any draft for that matter


Mine too. And i'm going in the top 3 in my first FFL.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Below me that is


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So we are starting with the troops card?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I think people should get points if they have fighters from UFC 125. It was the first card of the year and is only fair.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I think people should get points if they have fighters from UFC 125. It was the first card of the year and is only fair.


One of your fighters won eh?  In that case, we should add ShoMMA 13 as well, that took place some day's ago.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I think people should get points if they have fighters from UFC 125. It was the first card of the year and is only fair.


The points from UFC 125 were used for the end of last season.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

But the last SF event that took place a couple of days ago?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The points from UFC 125 were used for the end of last season.


Yeah I forgot about that, thanks.



Rauno said:


> But the last SF event that took place a couple of days ago?


Good point, I know someone was Woodly and OSP.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I have a pretty strong team.. Soti, Daley, Sanchez,
Schaub and Pham.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> But the last SF event that took place a couple of days ago?


That's on us league members for not getting the draft done in time. If it had only been done between Sunday and Friday.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Good point, I know someone was Woodly and OSP.


This mofo had Cormier dominating as well. But oh well, i know he's still going to rack some serious points for me this year.


----------

